# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Medicatie bewaren,hoe en hoe lang - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Hoe en hoe lang geneesmiddelen bewaren?* 

Op de verpakking van een geneesmiddel staat altijd een vervaldatum. Op de verpakking is de vervaldatum aangeduid door de letters 'EX', met vervolgens de vermelding van maand/jaar of dag/maand/jaar. Als die datum verstreken is, mag u het geneesmiddel niet meer gebruiken.

Oogdruppels mag u niet langer dan één maand bewaren als het flesje eenmaal geopend is. Andere middelen met een beperkte bewaartermijn zijn:
• sommige antibiotica in siroopvorm na oplossen
• geneesmiddelen bereid door de apotheker
• sommige geneesmiddelen die de apotheker aflevert als oplossingen of suspensies 
Controleer regelmatig de vervaldatum van de geneesmiddelen en verwijder de producten die vervallen zijn. Breng ze terug naar de apotheek. Gooi nooit geneesmiddelen in de vuilnisbak, in het toilet of in de wastafel.

*Hoe bewaren?*
Om de doeltreffendheid van uw geneesmiddel te handhaven, moet u het geneesmiddel altijd in de juiste omstandigheden bewaren. Onder invloed van warmte kan een geneesmiddel bijvoorbeeld minder doeltreffend of zelfs giftig worden. Daarom worden op de verpakking en in de bijsluiter van elk geneesmiddel bewaarvoorschriften vermeld en ook de temperatuur waarbij u het middel moet bewaren. Vraag uw apotheker steeds dat hij de voorwaarden voor bewaren van uw geneesmiddel uitlegt. Lees ook aandachtig de rubriek 'Hoe bewaren' in de bijsluiter van het geneesmiddel.

• Bewaar geneesmiddelen altijd goed afgesloten in hun oorspronkelijke verpakking; 
• Afhankelijk van het middel, kan het zijn dat u het moet bewaren:
* bij een temperatuur niet hoger dan 25°C of 30°C
* in de koelkast (bv. vaccins)
* in een donkere omgeving
* in een vochtvrije omgeving.
Geneesmiddelen die in de koelkast moeten bewaard worden, legt u het best achterin. Als de koelkast een vriesvak heeft, is de plank onder dit vriesvak de koudst en dus de beste plaats. Bij een koelkast zonder vriesvak is de plank boven de groente la het koudst.
• Bewaar uw geneesmiddelen bij voorkeur niet in de badkamer: de lucht is er te vochtig.
• Bewaar geneesmiddelen bij voorkeur in een afgesloten medicijnkastje, en alleszins buiten het bereik van kinderen.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

